# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  £1000 grants for startup beekeepers in Duchy of Lancaster

## fatshark

From the Daily Mail ...
_"Beekeepers will be encouraged to keep the British native dark bee, or black bee, which is more resistant to British weather."_
Here is the Daily Mail's image of a bee 
article-2645004-1E5DF65500000578-511_306x423.jpg
Not entirely dark. 

Duchy of Lancaster land can be viewed here  though I fear most readers will be ineligible.

----------


## HJBee

Well I am completely jealous, being a Lancastrian, and frequently visiting the Duchy estate with my folks (The Inn at Whitewell is a lovely eatery). The landscape us beautiful. So a) to live there and b) to be given £1k towards beckoning with Natural bee's.......

----------

